# replacement blade guard for Delta 34-410 contractor's saw?



## sroof (Feb 8, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a possible replacement blade guard/splitter assembly for a Delta Model 10 (Model 34-410) contractor's saw?

According to the manual, the original blade guard and splitter assembly mounted in two places: a splitter bracket under the table behind the blade, and on a shaft that extends from the trunion bracket out the back of the saw. I've been using the saw for 10+ years without the assembly, but now getting older/wiser(?), so thinking it should have some kick-back protection.

I am willing to purchase a new blade guard assembly if I have a reasonable chance of modifying/tweaking it to fit. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

If I couldnt find a stock splitter for my saw, Id go this route....

http://microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/index.shtml


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

sroof said:


> Can anyone recommend a possible replacement blade guard/splitter assembly for a Delta Model 10 (Model 34-410) contractor's saw?
> 
> According to the manual, the original blade guard and splitter assembly mounted in two places: a splitter bracket under the table behind the blade, and on a shaft that extends from the trunion bracket out the back of the saw. I've been using the saw for 10+ years without the assembly, but now getting older/wiser(?), so thinking it should have some kick-back protection.
> 
> ...


try this and email Lee, he will let you know what you need
http://www.thesharkguard.com/sharkunisaw.php
AND you get great overblade dust collection too!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

I replaced the stock one on mine with a Biesemyer splitter and guard system. 

I might still have the stock one sitting around in the shop. I'll look for it if you would like. If you send me a pm I'll take a look. They also show up on eBay from time to time.


----------

